# Dragon Prophet gutscheincodes gesucht



## bountysun (18. September 2013)

hallo ihr lieben!

suche noch verzweifelt einige der gutscheincodes von der Computerbild oder der gamescon für Dragon Prophet oder huimmelshammer beta keys 
in den beiden ersteren würde ich hübsche Drachen für meine Sammlung bekommen =) also wenn ihr irgendwo noch 1 2 codes rumfliegen habt oder die ausgabe der Computerbild mit dem code für Dragon Prophet und keine Verwendung dafür habt, wäre ich echt dankbar wenn ihr mir die zukommen lassen würdet =)

habe zwar hier auf buffed ein starterpaket key bekommen nur leider ist dieser schon abgelaufen =(


liebe grüße

bounty

(sry wenn dies die falsche kathegorie ist    )


----------



## bountysun (18. September 2013)

danke zam fürs verschieben =)


----------



## bountysun (26. September 2013)

in der aktuellen PC games Zeitschrift befindet sich ein code für Dragon Prophet, wer ihn nicht brauch - nehme ihn gerne! wäre super !


----------



## Raikog (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ihr lieben von Buffed,
Ich suche verzweifelt einen Gutscheincode für das Spiel Dragons Prophete aus der Ausgabe 11/12.2013.
Ich bin echt begeistert von dem Blauen Drachen. Ich habe schon in min. 10 Geschäften und tanken gefragt aber nirgends gibt es Die Buffed.
Wenn ihr noch einen Code habt und ihn nicht braucht würde ich mich darüber sehr freuen. 
Ihr könnt mir ja eine PM schicken. 

Ich hätte als Tausch einen Code für "Metro 2033" aus der CBS.


 MfG Raikog


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2013)

Die Ausgabe kommt doch erst am Mittwoch heraus.


----------



## Raikog (13. Oktober 2013)

achso? :O
Aber es fliegen doch jetzt schon welche mit dem Drachen rum...
Aber Danke für die Info.

Gruß Raikog


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Oktober 2013)

Abonnenten habe die Ausgabe gestern bekommen.


----------



## Raikog (16. Oktober 2013)

ok, danke für die Info.


----------



## Haxenhorst (16. Oktober 2013)

Falls jemand, der sich die neueste Buffed-Ausgabe geholt hat, den Gutscheincode für Dragon's Prophet nicht benötigen sollte, bitte ich hiermit mir diesen zukommen zu lassen... ^^ 

MfG Haxenhorst


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Oktober 2013)

Moderation:

Threads zusammengefügt


----------



## Horus156 (17. Oktober 2013)

Moin, wenn jemand ein Code zu Dragons Prophet aus der jetzigen Buffed Ausgabe hat und ihn nicht braucht würd ich ihn wohl gerne nehmen


----------



## Riamat (17. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben für unsere DP -Gilde 11 mal das Heft geholt, und würden gerne die Neverwinter Codes mit Einer Newinter Gilde gegen DP codes Tauschen, entweder Zug um Zug , oder in Bulks, bitte per PM.

mfg
Thiamat


----------



## Dragonsprophetin (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute 

Ich tausche den aktuellen Neverwinter-Belohnungscode gegen den aktuellen Code von DP...also... biete einen NW-Code an und hätte dafür gerne den DP-Code der aktuellen buffed-Ausgabe.


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2013)

Dragonsprophetin schrieb:


> Ich tausche den aktuellen Neverwinter-Belohnungscode gegen den aktuellen Code von DP...also... biete einen NW-Code an und hätte dafür gerne den DP-Code der aktuellen buffed-Ausgabe.




Dabei sollte man bedenken, dass man PRO Spiele-Account auch nur EINEN Code einlösen kann.


----------



## Riamat (17. Oktober 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Dabei sollte man bedenken, dass man PRO Spiele-Account auch nur EINEN Code einlösen kann.



Unsere Gilde hat 3 Deutsche Spieler und 113 Amerikaner ( Spielen allerdings EU Version) und Briten


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2013)

Riamat schrieb:


> Unsere Gilde hat 3 Deutsche Spieler und 113 Amerikaner ( Spielen allerdings EU Version) und Briten



Das ist schön  Aber hat nicht viel mit meinem Hinweis zu tun, oder?


----------



## Dragonsprophetin (18. Oktober 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Dabei sollte man bedenken, dass man PRO Spiele-Account auch nur EINEN Code einlösen kann.





   ...das ist mir bekannt. Allerdings ist der Code nicht für mich gedacht sondern für einen Freund.

Trotzdem danke schön für den Hinweis


----------



## Gummy2 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute =)
wie der titel schon sagt würde ich gerne meinen Neverwinter code gegen einen Dragons Prophet code tauschen.
 aus der aktuellen Buffed.Wäre echt cool wenn sich jemand melden würde =)

mfg Manuel


----------



## DragonlordX (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe von der aktuellen Buffed einen Neverwinter Code den ich gegen einen DP-Code tauschen will!

Der Code wurde auf der Buffed Homepage noch nicht eingegeben ist also der code so wie er im Heft steht!
Daher suche ich ebenfalls einen DP-code wie er im Heft steht ^^


Also:: Gesucht= Dragons Prophet code

       Geboten= Neverwinter Code

PM an mich bei interesse!

Mfg


----------



## qwertzoi (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Code für Dragons Prophet und würde mich freuen wenn jemand, der das Spiel nicht spielt, mir seinen Code per PN schicken würde.
Schon mal danke im Vorraus - ihr seid super


----------



## Dragonsprophetin (21. Oktober 2013)

Halli hallo...wer tauscht mit mir den Neverwinter-Code gegen den von Dragons Prophet?  

also...biete Neverwinter-Code und hätte dafür gerne den Code von Dragons Prophet.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Neryus (22. Oktober 2013)

Sucht noch jemand einen Code aus der PC Games? Ich würde ihn gegen einen Hearthstone Beta Key tauschen!

Der Code enthält folgende Sachen:
- Ein einzigartiger Drache in den Farben der PC Games: Wert: etwa 20 Euro
- Ein exklusives Haus: Lilia's Lifestyle Building; Wert: etwa 8 Euro
- Ingame-Währung: 200 Diamanten; Wert: 2 Euro
- Ein einzigartiger Titel: "Der Gamer" / "The Gamer"


----------



## Zaiph (24. Oktober 2013)

Verschenke den Code für Dragons Prophet aus dem neuen Buffed Magazin.
Der Erste der sich per PN meldet bekommt ihn.


----------



## LaLoona18 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallöchen, 

tausche Neverwinter Code gegen Dragons Prophet Code!!

Bitte per PN melden, danke


----------



## Avoquez (4. November 2013)

Habe noch 2 Neverwinter Codes und suche 2 Dragons Prophet Codes dafür  Bitte PN. Danke!


----------



## Creaser (25. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Key für die Bonus-Items für das Spiel Dragons Prophet aus der aktuellen Ausgabe vom buffed Magazine. Ich selbst habe zwar einen, würde aber auch gerne einen weiteren für meine Frau haben.

Falls jemand das Spiel nicht spielen möchte und somit den Key nicht braucht, bitte meldet euch bei mir per PN. Ich bin gerne bereit euch per Paypal zu entlohnen oder aber mit einem Code aus der aktuellen GameStar Zeitschrift für Binary Domain zu tauschen (Steam Key).

Vielen Dank und eine schöne Zeit,

Creaser


----------

